# My NEW RBP's & CARIBA ARE DYING!!!!!!&



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man it hurts







I just got home 2 1/2 hours ago after picking up 3 4" RBP's and 1 3 1/2" Cariba. I add the P's to their new home in their bags and waited an hour before removing them for the bags. I thought GREAT my 2 2" RBP's are going to have friends. Then I noticed that the New P's great going to the surface as if to breath. I thought it was normal since P's like to check their new area. After an hour I noticed that one was laying on the bottom of the tank. Then a few minutes all of the new P's are lying on the bottom. I added some salt hoping to help my P's out. 2 ARE DEAD and the other 2 are DYING























Now my 2 old RBP are swiming to the surface and are acting weird. My tank is fine all the levels are normal. WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED! The water the guy give me the P's smelled funny. He said it smelled because of the draftwood that is in the tank.









What did I do







I should have not gotten those P's














It hurts I KILLED THEM......


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

One more thing







The guy did'nt have any bags to put the P's in so he washed a bucket and put them in their







I heard him rinse the bucket but could their have been something in the bucket that was not good for my P's


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you sure the water parameters are ok? Over 90% of fish ailments are caused by an unkempt environment. I would check again PH, Ammonia, Nitrate for sure!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I checked the levels before putting in my new fish, and after they died







Level are on the up and up. The guy who sold me these fish is saying it's my fault for leaving the fish in the water the P's came in to long. It took me half an hour to get home and I allowed the P's to stay in the bags filled of water for an hour while they got used to their new tank. Like I said, they where fine in the water for a little while and the last one died an hour after they first one in.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think the acclimating had a big factor ...
Did you cycle your tank ? and if you did , what did you cycle with and for how long ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I allowed the feeders in the tank for an hour and half, besides I have a fluvol 404 running on the tank. Also my old P's are doing just fine.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

so you cycled for an hour and a half with goldfish and hooked up a new fluval ?
And this is Considered Cycling ? 


> Also my old P's are doing just fine.


Maybe they acclimatized to the uncyled water ....which your new p's didnt .....

If the Trate and trite were high and ammonia , this also had a part in the death of your fish ..

What size tank and how many ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> so you cycled for an hour and a half with goldfish and hooked up a new fluval ?
> And this is Considered Cycling ?
> 
> Maybe they acclimatized to the uncyled water ....which your new p's didnt .....
> ...


I allowed the water to filter for 6 hours before adding the feeders (25 goldfish for an hour and half) Old P's where in the 60 gallon tank for about 4 days before adding new P's that died.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> I allowed the water to filter for 6 hours before adding the feeders (25 goldfish for an hour and half) Old P's where in the tank for about 4 days before adding new P's that died.
> [snapback]841016[/snapback]​


Exactly like I said , you put your fish into an uncyled tank and they died ...Your lucky your other fish didnt ...

FYI
Filtering 6 hours and adding goldfish does not cycle a tank , cycling is one of the most important things you can do for your fish when getting started ..

When you chose to use goldfish to cycle , that style of cycling takes at least 30 days , plus goldfish carry Disease which dosent help either .

When cycling and starting from new best I can reccommend to you is that you go out and find some Bio-spira ...(Live Bacteria )

I think You overloaded Your bio-colony when you threw in your new fish , there wasnet enough bacteria in the tank for the fish to handle which causes death ...
Another assumption why your other fish made it through is that maybe there was enough bacteria in the colony until new fish were added and overloaded it .

Plus I noticed you had exisiting fish in there and then added 4 more ? to a new (NOT) established tank that is being overcrowded ? what do think was gonna happen ? there wasent enough oxygen nor bacteria in there for all those fish to breath .
Sorry for your loss and better luck next time


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks that u killed them do to the fact that the tank wasent cycled

hope you do better next time and mr harley got u covered


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info MR HARLEY .... Like I said it hurts









Do you think I should go add some of that Bio-spira ...(Live Bacteria )? I am going to add another air pump to my tank as well


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Thanks for the info MR HARLEY .... Like I said it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Def, Start that cycle up and finish it out .....should take like 2 days total maybe more , amke sure its cold when you buy it ...
ask the doode too , how long you had this stuff, if its old pass on it ...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Def, Start that cycle up and finish it out .....should take like 2 days total maybe more , amke sure its cold when you buy it ...
> ask the doode too , how long you had this stuff, if its old pass on it ...
> [snapback]841084[/snapback]​


Should I remove the old P's from the tank when I cycle? will do this today....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Should I remove the old P's from the tank when I cycle? will do this today....
> [snapback]841122[/snapback]​


Do you have any Temporary tanks that have been set-up or have been running for a while ?

Also , How many others are we talking about ?

And I think If i read correctly it says to add fish after the bio-spira goes in , but i never trusted that ...
I have never had fish in the tank Like Piranhas with cycling so my preference would be to pull them out and put them into holding tanks that are established if any ....
But if that means is not available , just toss in the bio-spira and you should be straight in a few days ...
Test your water parameters upon new introductions of your fish ...Make sure all Parameters have hit zero , this will tell you when you are done with your cycle.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Mr Hayley







A few hours ago I add the Bio stuff and added a real nice air pump. Thanks again


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear they didn't make it. Cycling is a tricky thing to measure as levels of nitrate, nitrite and ammonia will fluctuate as your water 'matures'. I would recommend a google search on cycling to help you understand the process and its importance. Good luck!


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

i must say that you have taken the advice very well, alot of people who had not cycled their tank properly and then lost fish really over-react and get angry/defensive when told they have made a mistake by board members. 
well done for taking the info in, sorry about your loss though obviously.

good luck for the future!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Thanks Mr Hayley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Problem , anytime , Im glad to hear everything is working better for you now ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

non cycled tanks = death!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

non cycled tanks = death!!!


----------

